# More knife assembly than knife making but....



## Schroedc (Dec 15, 2015)

I had a customer come to me asking for an affordable knife made out of a chunk of wood off his farm as a gift for his boy this year and I decided to see what I could come up with. He knows I don't make my own blades and was OK with that. Sourced these American made Russel Green River blades as I've been happy as heck with the two I've had for 15 years or more and while I was at it decided to make up 10 knives to use as gifts or put in the shop. This one was the trial run to make sure I still could put one together and make it look nice. Scales are pink dyed spalted beech that was originally going to be cut into pen blanks and earlier tonight I ran up to a leather shop about 30 minutes away and bought 10 pounds of leather scrap. They sort it by weight and size and you pay by the pound so I got enough to do all the sheaths and a few other projects. Having never done leather work the owner was quite kind and walked me through all the stuff id need and some basic technique before charging my card and sending me on my way. I did learn that the needle on that sewing awl is really sharp if you stick it into your hand and also remembered to make a pattern once I had the shape I wanted before sewing it up.

C and C are welcome as I'm just feeling my way along and making it up as I go along.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2015)

Very cool. I like the beech color.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh no more knife makers. Lol. Is that leather pretty cheap ? Now I need a leather sheath tutorial.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 15, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Oh no more knife makers. Lol. Is that leather pretty cheap ? Now I need a leather sheath tutorial.



3.50 to 7.00 a pound depending on size, weight, and finish. The stuff I'm using was 4.50 a pound plus I bought one pound of some really stiff hard stuff to use on the seam of the sheath

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Woodman (Dec 15, 2015)

I like what you did. The Russell blades are quite a bargain. Nice finish, what did you use?


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 15, 2015)

Woodman said:


> I like what you did. The Russell blades are quite a bargain. Nice finish, what did you use?



WOP and then buffed it. I may shoot for a more satin finish on some of the others. Not sure yet, we'll see what kind of mood I'm in in the morning.


----------



## Molokai (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks good. You need to sand the edge of the leather. Did you put the third piece of leather between thread? 
That leather looks too thin and already dyed ? That already dyed pieces can't be wet formed


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 16, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Looks good. You need to sand the edge of the leather. Did you put the third piece of leather between thread?
> That leather looks too thin and already dyed ? That already dyed pieces can't be wet formed



Thanks for the advice, the third piece is sandwiched in before I sewed it together and the stitches go through it. The leather is actually fairly comparable in weight compared to a couple store bought sheathes I had. The edge looks off as it had a hair of twist in it but the edges are actually flush. I know I can't wet form these but was looking for something quick and easy.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 16, 2015)

Colin, that's real nice! I'm sure your customer's son will like it a lot.

Next time I head your way, I might have to get the info on that leather shop from you and pick up some scraps. My grandfather is a hobbyist leather worker, but he's so stingy, getting any of his scraps out of him are nigh impossible.


----------



## Strider (Dec 18, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Oh no more knife makers. Lol. Is that leather pretty cheap ? Now I need a leather sheath tutorial.


Damn it, Robbie! Don't feed the bad wolf in your soul, feed the good one! Knives, you want to make knives, don't fall for the leather craft magic!

I like the dyed beech, I thought it was pink ivory!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 18, 2015)

Neat to have pieces from the homestead. ...... really nice !


----------

